# Coming in August: The 10MFAN SUPERNOVA Category 4 powerhouse alto mouthpiece



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Coming soon:

The 10MFAN “SUPERNOVA” alto mouthpiece.

NO BETTER ORIGINAL DESIGN HIGH BAFFLE ALTO MOUTHPIECE IN THE MARKETPLACE!!!!!!

I am very very very excited about this!!!

I love the three categories I have my alto and tenor mouthpieces set up in, and I‘ve known I needed a real powerful, brighter and punchier Category 4 for alto and tenor to round everything off. So here we are!

The alto will come out first and then in a few months, the tenor Category 4 MPC will come out.
My goal was to make a piece that the pop, smooth jazz, rock, funk , blues players are looking for.
Something free blowing, with immense power, punch, and brightness that can RIP IT....but not shrill, that has really good body to the sound!

So many high baffle pieces out there are so over the top to me, and while I find them to be good for this category, I find so many of them missing the body that I would like added to those type of pieces. Sometimes they are just missile throwers, but it’s nice to have that power, punch, and brightness available…. with BODY to the sound!
I want the player who loves Sanborn to be able to use this piece and go crazy for it, but I also want the players who plays smooth jazz to be able to really have that body in the sound that let’s them do what they do best. It’s got tons of punch but it also has some warmth to it so the body of sound will really appeal to the smooth jazz lover.

if you are familiar with my alto mouthpieces, this has much more power, punch, brightness, and freedom in the blow, compared to my Showboat model.
If the Showboat wasn’t enough for you as a power player, and you need more of what I just mentioned, this alto piece will DEFINItTELY take you there!

All of my designs are original, and I’m very very pleased with this piece. I worked extremely hard on baffle height and length, along with the sidewall shape, floor height, and chamber size and shape. Everything HAS TO work together, and it’s a lot of prototyping to get things where I want it. I don’t use anyone’s pieces for blanks, so it’s always starting from scratch to get what I want.
For me, that’s just the 10MFAN way to do things!

It’s truly a Category 4 mouthpiece. It’s longer in length than my other mouthpieces for alto, and the window is longer, by design. Same super comfortable beak and body diameter as my other alto pieces, and because of that——very ligature friendly.
The SUPERNOVA pieces will ALL be hand finished by the great Brian Powell.




Below are a couple pictures of the mouthpiece, right from the shop. The piece has not been hand finished in those pictures, but I wanted to put it up to show you guys what’s coming out.

I will get a pre-order list going in a few weeks. This mouthpiece pictured below has been sent to Brian Powell to get hand finished, and then it’s going to Boney James for him to check out.
The pre-order price will be $399 plus shipping.

Stay tuned for the pre-order. That should come in a few weeks.

All the best, Mark


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

To answer several email questions:

1. “Will you have some audio clips“?
Yes, I will have audio clips eventually. That takes time but I will have plenty available.

2. “Small chamber or bigger than that”?
No, this is NOT a small chamber mouthpiece. The chamber is the right size for the piece to get the punch, but also the body. More medium sized. 
A small chamber and a high baffle is not a good combination to me.

3. “Will you do metal also”?
I do not have plans to make this in metal at the moment. It’s the same beautiful German barstock hard rubber that I use with all my other mouthpieces.

4. “Will this be available in the red marble hard rubber”? I think eventually we may make some in that, but right now it will just be the black hard rubber.

5. “ Is it more powerful than a vintage Berg 0 chamber“? Yes, all of them. 😄

6. “What will the PRE-ORDER price be?
$399 pre-order price plus shipping. 
$50 off my normal price.


----------



## ROC (Jul 19, 2021)

10mfan said:


> “ Is it more powerful than a vintage Berg 0 chamber“? Yes, all of them. 😄


All of them combined?

😊


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

ROC said:


> All of them combined?
> 
> 😊


😆😆😆
Hope you are well, my friend! This piece is incredibly special for the guys that want power, punch, and brightness, with a beautiful body.
it’s free blowing and really something beautiful for those players that are looking for that.
I have owned tons and tons of high baffle pieces, and if I were looking for something in that realm these days for alto, this would be it! Once the prototyping passes the test of pleasing me as a player, I know I’m in the right place. I am a more straightahead, Phil woods type of player these days, so I wouldn’t need a piece like this these days….but it sure would’ve been my main alto piece for when I was doing tons of weddings, blues clubs, funk gigs, etc, all of that years ago.
No doubt about that!!!

My Showboat model for me is just dead perfect for what I need these days.


----------



## Nefertiti (Feb 2, 2003)

You are so good with your descriptions, Mark! Sounds like it will be amazing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Nefertiti said:


> You are so good with your descriptions, Mark! Sounds like it will be amazing!


Thanks bro! 
Well, you will certainly let everyone know how it is once I have one made for you to review. 😄😄😄🎷🎷🎷
Is a. 085 comfortable for you in that type of piece?


----------



## jolind (Nov 27, 2011)

Waiting for category 0, Mark, lol! 
Good luck with the new one in the line. I just got a used category 1 and enjoy it so far!

Best regards 
Jo


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

jolind said:


> Waiting for category 0, Mark, lol!
> Good luck with the new one in the line. I just got a used category 1 and enjoy it so far!
> 
> Best regards
> Jo


hi Jo! Great to hear from you. Glad you are enjoying that piece.
I hope you are doing fantastic. 🎷🎷🎷


----------



## Saxophone Strange (Jun 19, 2009)

I have been rocking this type of gig on alto for 13+ years and though I just recently picked up a high baffle piece for alto again I am excited to try one of these.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Thanks bro! I look forward to this piece being released. Prototype is going to Boney in about 10 days and I’m looking forward to his his feedback. I’ll put up a pre-order list probably in two weeks.
All the best, Mark


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

*UPDATE:*

I just got a beautiful text from Boney James saying how much he’s loving the SUPERNOVA mouthpiece! He said it’s got loads of power, punch, and brights when you need it… but he really digs that he can warm it down too, and that makes it so much more flexible for him. He said it’s got the body he’s been looking for in this type of alto piece. His biggest complaint is that there are so many high baffle alto pieces out there that are just super bright missile throwers, but they are missing that body in the sound. I told him I fully agreed!
You can boast that you make the loudest and most bright mouthpiece out there, but that stuff will only appeal to a certain handful of players. Most of us have microphones so that thought process only goes so far. It’s good for the player who needs to feed their ego, but I want to make mouthpieces that have a real world application for what’s going on out there for players today. The smooth jazz players want to be able to grab some of that warmth + brightness too. 
Boney is just so pleased that it doesn’t get shrill, and it’s flexible to manipulate how he wants. I was looking to make a bright, loud, high baffle alto piece with body—-/and that’s what I’ve done. I was looking to make something that was incredibly USABLE in many playing situations for the players who need a Category 4 piece for themselves. 

Boney said he is so happy with how this mouthpiece plays that he will be using it full time on his tour. I’ll be looking for some videos from the gigs, that I can share.

He wrote, “Another winner”!!!!

Boney is using my Chameleon model on his tenor and my Virtuoso model on his soprano, so this addition of another 10MFAN mouthpiece to his set up, makes me incredibly happy!
Stay tuned…..


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Thank you.


----------



## soybean (Oct 26, 2007)

I’m not sure what category 4 means. Is that your brand name or is that something other mouthpiece makers build? How does it compare to category 3?


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Hi,
If you look at my website, my alto and tenor mouthpieces are broken up into categories from warmer to punchier. I came up with the Category system. 
All of my designs are made with a purpose,. Instead of just throwing out copies of vintage pieces, my alto and tenor pieces are designed and put into categories based on what they can do, to make it easier for the buyer to get the right piece for themselves.
I have three categories now, and I need and will be making this 4th available soon. This category will offer the most brights and power for what I offer.


----------



## J-Moen (Mar 9, 2009)

Eager to hear how a straightforward player sounds on it! Could be really cool


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

J-Moen said:


> Eager to hear how a straightforward player sounds on it! Could be really cool


Could be, but its designed for that player that needs more punch and brights than the traditional straight ahead player wants from their pieces. I've got those covered in my other models.....as you know. 

I'll post clips of Boney once I have them.
Hope you are well, my friend!


----------



## J-Moen (Mar 9, 2009)

10mfan said:


> Could be, but its designed for that player that needs more punch and brights than the traditional straight ahead player wants from their pieces. I've got those covered in my other models.....as you know.
> 
> I'll post clips of Boney once I have them.
> Hope you are well, my friend!


Yeah absolutely! But a little extra sizzle on some straight ahead playing with a piece that can also turn it up may actually fit a group I'm playing with. Lots of rock, powerful blues, smooth tunes with some straight ahead jazz thrown in.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Yes, I understand that. I thought you were talking about someone who plays straightahead stuff, not stuff that you would need the extra punch. I thought you meant a guy who plays Satin Doll and Mood Indigo and tunes like that….. 😳


----------



## J-Moen (Mar 9, 2009)

10mfan said:


> Yes, I understand that. I thought you were talking about someone who plays straightahead stuff, not stuff that you would need the extra punch. I thought you meant a guy who plays Satin Doll and Mood Indigo and tunes like that….. 😳


Haha, well that may be on the menu for me too


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

*FIRST LIVE VIDEO ON THE SUPERNOVA*:

Boney wrote me excited after his live gig last night in Atlanta, and told me that he is absolutely LOVING this hard rubber alto mouthpiece!
So honored that he is loving and using my mouthpieces on alto, tenor, and soprano….
SUPERNOVA, CHAMELEON, and VIRTUOSO.
Here is a short SUPERNOVA clip from last night.
I hope you enjoy it. More to come….
He is using a 7 tip opening.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

A fabulous live cadenza from the Atlanta tour this past weekend, from Boney James on the soon to be released Supernova mouthpiece:


----------



## Saxophone Strange (Jun 19, 2009)

Since I cannot help myself and it is category 4 is it safe to say… it will… rock you… like a hurricane?


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Saxophone Strange said:


> Since I cannot help myself and it is category 4 is it safe to say… it will… rock you… like a hurricane?


OK, you get two thumbs up on that one!👍👍
It was designed to be a loud and bright piece with body! It will do loud and bright and have lots of body to the sound, and allow for some warmth.
It is designed to fit this category very well.... keeping in mind what players need out there in the real world.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

PRE-ORDER time is here for 4 full weeks, and then we are on to the regular orders at the regular price.









Official Pre-Orders for the new 10MFAN Supernova high...


It’s official..…. PRE-ORDERS begin right now!!!!! I have gotten the SUPERNOVA to several players and the feedback has been INCREDIBLE. Boney James wouldn’t let it out of his hands as soon as he got his. He has been using it full-time on his tour and absolutely loves it! I asked him if there...




www.saxontheweb.net


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

A nice heads up that the shop is adding a .095, 9 tip opening for the Supernovas as we speak.


You can order that off the website later today.


Tips available:
6---- .080
7 ----.085
8 ----.090
9---- .095


----------

